# DIY 75G Stand/Tank build (Pic Heavy)



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So its my first time at an attempt to build a stand, I recently picked up a 75 Gallon aquarium to upgrade to from my 55 gallon. Planning on a whole entire different scene in the tank. The new Stand will consist of the stand itself with a top canopy to bring it all together. I also plan on changing from HOB filters to two Canister filters which will be inside the new stand.

Any constructive criticism is appreciated along with ideas!

Current 55 gallon tank before it had fish lol










New 75 Gallon, the beginnings of it,

















Start of the stand,


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good and sturdy so far! :thumb:


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Looks good and sturdy so far! :thumb:


Still need to add some Middle Column supports on front and back.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Absolutely do not need middle column supports. a glass tank only needs support on the ends. For a tank to "sag" in the middle, you would have to deform 16 inches of glass vertically, which would require several thousand pounds of force to be applied.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

pistolpete said:


> Absolutely do not need middle column supports. a glass tank only needs support on the ends. For a tank to "sag" in the middle, you would have to deform 16 inches of glass vertically, which would require several thousand pounds of force to be applied.


Any more bracing you can see that i may need? Also Should i add a board to the bottom of the framing to have the load be on a flat surface? rather then on the framing?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cali_screw said:


> pistolpete said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely do not need middle column supports. a glass tank only needs support on the ends. For a tank to "sag" in the middle, you would have to deform 16 inches of glass vertically, which would require several thousand pounds of force to be applied.
> ...


You can add the board if you wish but I think more importantly I would add a foam insulation pad directly under the tank. Whenever making home made stands it is a good idea to do this because there may be slight imperfections causing the tank to bind and twist once filled with water. When adding the trim it will hide the pad. The pads come in 4x8' sheets at local hardware store and are usually 1" and pink.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like a good start. That's about the stage I am at on my stand as well. I agree that a center brace is not needed for "support".... but depending on how wide you plan to make your doors, a center piece of wood can come in handy for putting a little separation between the two front doors.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good, and as stated, no need for the center braces. :thumb:


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

did you use 2x3's or 2x4's?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I see mention of 2X3 occasionaly. Is this a Canadian thing or do others have 2X3 as well? I never see it here as our 2X4 are really just 11/2X 31/2 anyway. Seems it would be hard to find here.


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

in our home depot here, we have 2x4's and 2x3's.

upon measuring, they're around 1.5 x 3.5 and 1.5 x 2.5 respectively.

difference in price... approx. 18-20cents.

just wondering if the 1" makes a big difference in strength.

i was thinking of building a rack to hold a number of 15gals and 20gal longs.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually used 2x3 in my stand, with consideration that each panel will be 3/4" plywood which adds to the strength


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks! great work so far!

last question.

did you pocket drill the legs to the top and bottom frame, or use a longer screw (3.5"?) to fasten straight through the frame to the legs?


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

garryism said:


> thanks! great work so far!
> 
> last question.
> 
> did you pocket drill the legs to the top and bottom frame, or use a longer screw (3.5"?) to fasten straight through the frame to the legs?


I went from the top/bottom and countersunk the screws about 3/4" downward. Wish i had something to do pocket drills.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Steve C said:


> Looks like a good start. That's about the stage I am at on my stand as well. I agree that a center brace is not needed for "support".... but depending on how wide you plan to make your doors, a center piece of wood can come in handy for putting a little separation between the two front doors.


More then likely i will add the center piece, one for the front door and 2nd i will be building a shelf that sits inside the stand.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Got some more work done today, here are some progress pictures:

















Leaving the back open to run all my hoses Etc,

















Started on some trim


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking good man I like the trim on the bottom :thumb: I'm tryin to decide if I want to leave my back open or not right now. Leaning towards leaving it open like you did.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Steve C said:


> Looking good man I like the trim on the bottom :thumb: I'm tryin to decide if I want to leave my back open or not right now. Leaning towards leaving it open like you did.


Thanks, It just makes it so much easier to run things and plus adds ventilation to the equipment in the stand


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks very nice!!!


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Looks very nice!!!


Thanks, i plan to get the trim done tomorrow after work, then this weekend start on the canopy....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cali_screw said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice!!!
> ...


What are your plans for lights and how do you plan to fix them in the canopy?

I am considering building a canopy on my 75g and trying to figure out how to position my lights.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Cali_screw said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


I have two ideas, one just put my light on top of my glass lids or buy a shop lamp and mount it to the top of the canopy.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cali_screw said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Cali_screw said:
> ...


I am thinking about ways to mount my current t5 into a canopy so that I can open the top to access the bulbs when they need to be changed. I also want to be able to open the front like a cabinet so I can drop food in.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Cali_screw said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


Yea im considering all things like that, trying to come up with ideas to have easy access to water changes and feedings etc.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Progress as of tonight, not much:


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks good. Im about 99 percent done with my DIY tank stand 

Ill have to post pictures later.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> Looks good. Im about 99 percent done with my DIY tank stand
> 
> Ill have to post pictures later.


Please do, always nice to see others work!


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Small update, tank test fit with molding and trim


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love a breakdown on how the top and bottom trim were done.
I've been interested in doing the same on my stand and canopy but can't find any good tutorials or material lists online.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Would love a breakdown on how the top and bottom trim were done.
> I've been interested in doing the same on my stand and canopy but can't find any good tutorials or material lists online.


Coping mouldings and trim can be very tricky. A good coping saw is a must and they are not very expensive. Once you get the hang of it you will want to hang trim everywhere!!


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Would love a breakdown on how the top and bottom trim were done.
> I've been interested in doing the same on my stand and canopy but can't find any good tutorials or material lists online.


Its was done using a miter saw at 45 Degree angles, the trim i picked out at my local home depot.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Your HD has a better trim selection than mine apparently :x


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Your HD has a better trim selection than mine apparently :x


There is a slight possibility of that lol


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

bump for update,










close up, still meed to fill all the holes in.....









doors in progress


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Been a While, but here a update...

Initial setup with stain stand: (tank on life support lol)

























Now with the stock, having a bit of hazy issues:


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

BTW the decor is a temp setup while i wait on my other items to come in


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

I just read the whole thing. i've been ignorin your thread because the tittle didn't attract my attention 

anyways, tank looks great. I love the canopy! could we get some pictures of it open? I need ideas for my own.


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> I just read the whole thing. i've been ignorin your thread because the tittle didn't attract my attention
> 
> anyways, tank looks great. I love the canopy! could we get some pictures of it open? I need ideas for my own.


its doesn't open, its one solid piece and comes off when i need it. The top is open tho to allow for feeding.


----------

